# Camo wrapped my Jeep!



## Joe Moran (Sep 7, 2010)

Traded out wrapping my Jeep for a membership in our club!


----------



## jtomczak (Sep 7, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## Woodscrew (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Gumbo1 (Sep 7, 2010)

That's very nice.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Sep 7, 2010)

Be careful -I'm still looking for my camo 1982 Ford p/u that I lost in the deer woods -in 1982!  
Looks good!


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 7, 2010)

looks Great !


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, I love it!
The guy that did it for me called me this morning, & asked me if I had gotten pulled over by the cops yet. "No...why?" He said that he forgot to put my tag back on & it was at his shop.
I drove it around all weekend & didn't have a clue!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

That looks good. How durable is it? And approximate cost?


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That looks good. How durable is it? And approximate cost?


 
Thanks! Seemes pretty durable. It's basically vinyl decals that he laminated to give it a shine & extra protection.
He told me that it should last at least 5 years under normal wear & tear. More if I baby it & less if I abuse it.
He originally quoted me around $1K to do it, but we did some horse trading instead. I swapped him for a membership in our club.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Joe Moran said:


> Thanks! Seemes pretty durable. It's basically vinyl decals that he laminated to give it a shine & extra protection.
> He told me that it should last at least 5 years under normal wear & tear. More if I baby it & less if I abuse it.
> He originally quoted me around $1K to do it, but we did some horse trading instead. I swapped him for a membership in our club.





Thanks for the info, Joe. My old Toyota huntin` truck wood looked good dressed up like that.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That looks good. How durable is it? And approximate cost?



Nic it won't take much to tear it, limbs will do it easily. I've had my boat out 5 times since I wrapped it in camo and have 3 nics that need repair, all are small less than a quarter in size.

It does look great as well!


----------



## Fortner (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 11, 2010)

That looks awesome! Thanks for the information on price and durability!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 12, 2010)

Dang Joe, that looks sharp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moodman (Sep 12, 2010)

RedNeck! lol


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks guys! I've been getting lots of looks & some compliments too.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks great Joe.  Now you can hunt out of it.  It's even got a decoy.


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 14, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> Looks great Joe. Now you can hunt out of it. It's even got a decoy.


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 17, 2010)

man that is sharp!


----------



## Full Pull (Sep 19, 2010)

Thats a great looken Jeep now.
I love the Realtree hard wood brown.
Looks real nice,
FYI,
the wrap is verry tough I have had mine on my Dodge for 5 years and realy no issues.


----------



## MossyOak (Sep 19, 2010)

*Great looking Jeep*



01Foreman400 said:


> Looks great Joe.  Now you can hunt out of it.  It's even got a decoy.



I couldn't resist, even has a decoy


----------



## Juston51 (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice job!!!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 24, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## allen1932 (Sep 26, 2010)

That does look great!!


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting, i am about to buy a jeep and wanted to camo wrap it, wasnt sure what it would look like, now i know that is what i want, depending on the price??


----------



## deerslayer12 (Oct 23, 2010)

great looking jeep!


----------



## Joe r (Oct 26, 2010)

looks great!!


----------



## jeepster1407 (Nov 3, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## good33 (Nov 21, 2010)

looks good


----------



## bkaiser (Nov 22, 2010)

*who did the work*

i am thinking of grtting my boat wraped


----------



## dgwmd56 (Nov 22, 2010)

Awsome look Joe.  I'm with Woodswize above.... remember exactly where you park the thing or you may have trouble finding it


----------



## Joe Moran (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for all of the compliments guys. A member of our club did it for me. If anyone wants to get a quote from him, just PM me & I'll give you his contact info.


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 23, 2010)

Joe Moran said:


> Thanks guys, I love it!
> The guy that did it for me called me this morning, & asked me if I had gotten pulled over by the cops yet. "No...why?" He said that he forgot to put my tag back on & it was at his shop.
> I drove it around all weekend & didn't have a clue!



They did not pull you over cause they did not see you.

How did the other guys in your club react to the trade?


----------



## djackson67 (Nov 24, 2010)

awsome Joe.


----------



## ranger1977 (Nov 24, 2010)

Man, that's a slick Jeep. Camo, black top, fat tires and wheels. I'd love to have one like that.


----------



## crash-man (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks awsome...but whats not to like about a Jeep


----------



## Joe Moran (Nov 29, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> How did the other guys in your club react to the trade?


 
Fine I guess. By trading it out, I meant that I had already paid the lease & was a member short. If I hadn't traded out, I would've potentially just been out the $ anyway.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Nov 29, 2010)

Fine lookin Jeep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 29, 2010)

Joe Moran said:


> Fine I guess. By trading it out, I meant that I had already paid the lease & was a member short. If I hadn't traded out, I would've potentially just been out the $ anyway.



Glad you ain't out the dough!  If you done paid the lease, it was your $$ to spend.  I am a club prez, and was just curious how that shook out.


----------

